# Wie ähnlich ist ähnlich?



## koifischfan (1. Jan. 2010)

Bin in 'Die Gesichter hinter den Usernamen' unterwegs.

Die Ähnlichkeit der Beiträge ist deutlich zu erkennen.


----------



## Joachim (1. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Wie ähnlich ist ähnlich?*

Hallo.

So ähnlich, das "hinter" offenbar oftgenug drin vorkommen muss ... 

Das Forum und seine Suchfunktionen können nur so gut sein, wie die Thementitel und Texte der User, die sie schreiben. 

Die Funktion nervt mich allerdings auch schon nen weilchen - muss mal schaun, ob man da noch was dran drehen kann.  

PS.(Schon bemerkt, das die ähnlichen Themen bei deinen 800pix nun nicht mehr den Bildchirm sprengen?  )


----------



## koifischfan (1. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Wie ähnlich ist ähnlich?*

Ich habe gar keinen 800px Schirm.  Du hattest nur gebeten, mit anderen Auflösungen zu testen. Es reicht, das Fenster zu verkleinern/vergrößern.

Ja ich habe bemerkt, daß sich fast alles sehr gut anpaßt. Pro Seite gibt es (leider) immer ein Element, welches dann doch wieder aus der Reihe tanzt, z.B. die Menüleiste.

Und weg.


----------



## Joachim (1. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Wie ähnlich ist ähnlich?*

Ah, ja nee, stimmt - du hattest es dir im MM nur angeschaut - Sorry. 

Na die Menüleiste "kann" sich nicht anpassen wenn zuviel Text drinnen ist. Wenn voll dann voll ...


----------

